
The half-life of code and the ship of Theseus (2016) - di
https://erikbern.com/2016/12/05/the-half-life-of-code.html
======
di
Previous discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13112449](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13112449)

